# accidently ate raw or undercooked turkey



## phenomom (Dec 2, 2006)

I just had dinner with my family (my husband and my 3 year old daughter). We had spaghetti and turkey meatballs. I didn't read the cooking instructions and just assumed I can prepare them like I do the ones from Trader Joe's just by heating them up a bit in our favorite tomatoe sauce. So I had 9 turkey balls in tomatoe sauce on the stove on medium for a while I was on the phone and forgot about them. When I cam back, the sauce was boiling so I put it to low until the pasta was ready, about 10 minutes. Anyway, right after dinner my daughter had to vomit. She had been sick all week though vomiting once a day and having diarrhea, but it had stopped for two days. So my husband thought there was something wrong with the turkeys so when I went to the freezer to check them I realized these where supposed to be in prepared in the oven at F 350 for about 20 minutes. My husband didn't have any and I ate 3 meatballs but I feel fine.

What should I do? My daughter is sleeping now and seems fine, but I worried, please help.


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

I am sorry.














I don't know the answer to your question but I couldn't read and not post. I hope she is okay!


----------



## phenomom (Dec 2, 2006)

thank you bunnyflakes


----------



## mykdsmomy (Oct 10, 2004)

I am a massive germaphobe when it comes to undercooked meat. I hate even touching it let alone cooking it









That said, let's try to break this down and see how much "risk" you're dealing with.

How big were the meatballs?
Are you SURE they weren't pre-cooked?
How long were they boiling in the sauce?

Even if they were undercooked (which, I would think if they were that undercooked, you would be able to tell after biting into one), it doesn't mean that they were contaminated with salmonella. My sister in law used to eat raw hamburger meat when she made meatballs and never got sick. (I would NEVER do this ...I don't like to touch cookie dough when I'm making it...lol)

At this point, if you're concerned, I would load up on Vitamin C, Vitamin A, probiotics (hardcore) . I think you'll be fine. Also, take what I say with a grain of salt considering this is coming from a raw meat-a phobic


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

My dh works in food safety at a turkey plant







. How big were they? If they were regular commercial meatball size slightly smaller than a golf ball there is a very good chance they were cooked through. That and raw turkey tastes really gross so there is a good chance you would have noticed even with the sauce.


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

I think they were cooked. That's enough time at boiling for average sized meat balls. And you would have noticed the weird texture.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mykdsmomy* 

That said, let's try to break this down and see how much "risk" you're dealing with.

How big were the meatballs?
Are you SURE they weren't pre-cooked?
How long were they boiling in the sauce?

Even if they were undercooked (which, I would think if they were that undercooked, you would be able to tell after biting into one), it doesn't mean that they were contaminated with salmonella. My sister in law used to eat raw hamburger meat when she made meatballs and never got sick. (I would NEVER do this ...I don't like to touch cookie dough when I'm making it...lol)

At this point, if you're concerned, I would load up on Vitamin C, Vitamin A, probiotics (hardcore) . I think you'll be fine.









You would likely have noticed them being squishier than usual, if they were undercooked. It's possible your dd's stomach just wasn't quite ready for meat (or how much she ate or whatever) because of her previous illness.


----------



## Carlin (Oct 14, 2006)

I agree with everyone else. 10 min at a boil was probably more than enough to cook them through. Even if it wasn't it's unlikely that your daughter got sick from the turkey. Food Poisoning just isn't that instantaneous.


----------



## plantnerd (Aug 20, 2010)

You would be sick by now if they were contaminated. Should be ok.


----------

